# jorgensen hand mitre saw



## 8905c

I am brand new to this forum and hope that I am posting in the proper place.
I do picture framing on a small scale and I have a jorgensen 64016 - hand mitre saw. I love this tool and have used it for a number of years. It cuts precise angles for me. I am looking to buy replacement blades for the saw, but am having great difficulty locating blades. I believe the sku number for the blades is 2102879. The blade measures 21 5/8 inches long.
Any help in locating locating blades for this saw is greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
8905c


----------



## acowboy

Hello and welcome to the Forum
I believe Lee Valley might have a blade that might fit yours.
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=32927&cat=1,42884
Not sure but you might e-mail them.


----------



## rjpat

They are also listed on Amazon.


----------



## mrenna

*User Guide for Jorgensen Miter Saw 64016*

Hi. Hope this site is till active. I bought a used Jorgensen Precision Miter Saw 64016. It does not have the user guide. Is it possible anyone still has the guide and could I borrow it. I could scan it and would send the original back to you??? I have spent so much time on this ... evidently Jorgensen has gone out of business? I will be grateful for any help you can give. Thank you.


----------



## FrankC

They say they will make you a video of any of their products at the start of this video for a different model:


----------

